# ماهو اللقان ؟؟



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2010)

ماهو اللقان ؟؟

كلمة يونانية وتعنى تعليم او تلقين وهو وعاء من الحجر او الرخام , مثبتا فى ارضية الكنيسة فى الجزء الغربى من الصحن وتوجد نماذج له فى كنائس مصر القديمة .. وتوضع المياه الان فى وعاء عادى " معدنى او من البلاستيك " ويصلى عليها الكاهن " فى نفس موقع اللقان القديم " ثلاث مرات فى السنة , وهى كالتالى : 1- لقان ليلة عيد الظهور الالهى " الغطاس " تذكارا لعماد السيد المسيح فى نهر الاردن بيد يوحنا المعمدان , بناء على اوامر الرسل : ومن بعد هذا الآبيفانيا = الظهور الالهى .. فليكن عندكم جليلا " دسقولية 18 , وسطب 66 " ...ويشير جرن اللقان الى نهر الآردن ... وقيل ان المسيح اعتمد ليلا , ولهذا تتم صلاة اللقان ليلا فى الغطاس .. وتقرأ النبوات من العهد القديم " كتاب صلوات اللقان " ويرنم الشماس لحنا خاصا بيوحنا المعمدان , ثم يقولون 12 مرة كيرياليسون , يارب ارحم ... ثم تصلى الآواشى السبعة ثم يقولون " يارب ارحم 100 مرة , استمطارا لمراحم الله .. ثم يصلى الكاهن او الاسقف قداس اللقان على المياه , ويرشم الشعب , ويختم هذا الطقس بصلاة الشكر لله ... 2- وتيم عمل لقان يوم " خميس العهد " بناء على امر السيد المسيح 3- اما لقان عيد الرسل " 5 أبيب = 12 يوليو " اللقان له صلوات جميلة وبركات كثيرة لنحرص ان نقتنيها يسمى عيد الغطاس بالثيؤفانيا او عيد الظهور الالهي عيد سعيد
​


----------

